# Duda con Amplificador (Control de ganancia)



## pubblosdj (Jun 15, 2009)

Hola chicos, tengo una duda, en mi vehículo tengo un amplificador DTI-MA 440 y ese amplificador trae un control de ganancia a distancia, o sea de esos que se ponen en el tablero del auto, bueno resulta que yo compre el amplificador y no traía el control, para un hacer funcionar ese control el amplificador lleva una conexión de esas de teléfono, con 6 cables, bueno a parte compre un control, pero resulta que era de otro modelo y este trae 4 cables, como lo puedo hacer para ocupar ese control con ese amplificador, se que son pocos antecedentes pero si necesitan saber algo solo basta que me consulten, me gustaría que me pudieran ayudar?


----------



## palomo (Jun 15, 2009)

desafortunadamente el control no te va a servir para el amplificador que tienes, necesitas uno que tenga la entrada para 6 cables ya que el control debe llevar un led que te indica cuando el amplificador esta prendido, uno es para el voltaje al LED, otro para tierra y los 4 restantes para llevar la señal esterofonica y controlarla con el potenciometrono, no se si el control que compraste tiene el LED? podrias poner mas detalles del conector y verifica si el control de volumen tiene conector de la serie rj14 asi seria mas facil poder ayudarte 

Saludos


----------



## pubblosdj (Jun 16, 2009)

palomo dijo:
			
		

> desafortunadamente el control no te va a servir para el amplificador que tienes, necesitas uno que tenga la entrada para 6 cables ya que el control debe llevar un led que te indica cuando el amplificador esta prendido, uno es para el voltaje al LED, otro para tierra y los 4 restantes para llevar la señal esterofonica y controlarla con el potenciometrono, no se si el control que compraste tiene el LED? podrias poner mas detalles del conector y verifica si el control de volumen tiene conector de la serie rj14 asi seria mas facil poder ayudarte
> 
> Saludos



Bueno, te cuento, el control tiene led y tiene conector de telefono, con 4 cables, y el del amplificador tiene conector de telefono igual pero con 6, anteayer desarmamos el amplificador con un amigo y nos dimos cuenta, como dices tu, hay 4 cables que están soldados a un mismo punto y dos que estan a parte, lo ideal sería hacer servir ese control, ya que los originales no los venden en ninguna parte, y sirve bastante para regular la potencia en las distaintas equqlizaciones de los temas


----------

